# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Dieet: gezond afvallen met Weight Watchers

## FRANCOIS580

*Dieet: gezond afvallen met Weight Watchers* 

Je wil eindelijk van je overtollig kilo's af, en je gewicht definitief onder controle houden. Er zijn ontelbare crashdieten, die ons stuk voor stuk spectaculaire resultaten beloven. Een dieet dat ons realistisch gewichtsverlies voorspelt, is ongetwijfeld het Weight Watchersdieet. Op wat is dit dieet gebaseerd, en is het wel zo gezond en doeltreffend als men ons wil doen geloven?

Volgens de verantwoordelijken van Weight Watchers gaat het hier niet om een dieet. Zij willen via een aangepast levenspatroon én een gezonde, evenwichtige en gevarieerde voeding hun leden zo dicht mogelijk hun meest ideale gewicht laten benaderen. Recent werd het Weight Watchersdieet grondig aangepast. Is Weight Watchers de meest aangewezen manier om gezond en doeltreffend te vermageren, en wat vormt de basis van hun eksklusieve aanpak?

*Wekelijkse bijeenkomsten motiveren*
Eén van de belangrijkste steunpilaren van de Weight Watchers- aanpak zijn hun wekelijkse bijeenkomsten, waarop nauwgezet de gewichtsevolutie van iedereen in kaart wordt gebracht en de eventuele problemen van de voorbije week worden besproken. Maar dat is niet het hoofddoel van deze bijeenkomsten. Deze dienen vooral om iedereen extra te motiveren en te steunen in hun wedloop naar hun meest ideale gewicht.

*Waarde van voedings en drank omgezet in punten*
Een ander belangrijk aspect van de Weight Watchers is hun puntensysteem, dat recent grondig werd aangepast. Voor het bepalen van dit puntensysteem, baseerden de Weight Watchers zich tot voor kort op de caloriewaarde en het vetgehalte van alle voedingsproducten. Recent wijzigde men het geweer van schouder. Niet alleen het calorie- en vetgehalte bepalen immers de voedingswaarde van hetgeen we naar binnen werken. Het vezelgehalte en de concentraties aan eiwitten en koolhydraten zijn minstens even belangrijk. Voedingsmiddelen met gelijke caloriewaarden worden door ons lichaam immers niet altijd op dezelfde manier opgenomen. Daarbij komt nog dat we ook energie verbuiken wanneer we het opgenomen voedsel verteren.

*Af en toe zondigen mag*
Plezier beleven aan tafel staat centraal om gelijk welk dieet te doen slagen. Om dat te realiseren, kent het Weight Watcherssysteem nu ook extra punten toe naast de dagelijkse punten die we mogen verbuiken. 
We zijn vrij deze extra punten te gebruiken of niet. Af en toe mogen weight Watchers dus zondigen om hun meest ideale gewicht te bereiken. Op deze manier wil men het sociale leven van de Weight Watchers niet in gevaar brengen.

*Voldoende eten om hongeraanvallen te vermijden*
Het verzadigingsgevoel is van groot belang bij het al of niet welslagen van een dieet. Voor de hongerduivel gaan we allen vroeg of laat door de knieën. Volgens de herbekeken principes van de Weight Watchers, is het van groot belang dit hongergevoel te vermijden door.../...

Lees verder...

----------


## dotito

Ik zou het ook iedereen aanraden ik ben er 14 kg mee afgevallen en achteraf ook niet bijgekomen. Ben ondertussen wel terug 3 kg bijgekomen, maar dat komt door de hydrocortisone. Is ook een dieet dat je altijd/overal kan volgen. Heb je geen zin om naar een bijeenkomst te gaan, kan je het altijd online volgen. En is ook nog een gezond dieet.

----------

